# Your Top Fusion Albums



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I've been a Jazz fan for awhile but it's always taken a back seat to Classical. However, lately I've been enamored with Sharrock's album 'Ask the Ages', which has recently been remastered and put back in print by Bill Laswell. Anyway, the said album is a visceral masterpiece that rocks like no rock band ever could.

Fusion has long been a favorite genre and I am wondering what your top Fusion albums are?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for reminding me I need order a copy of Ask The Ages. If you like this, your tastes probably lean towards fusion with some rougher edges. I suppose Tony Williams Lifetime might hit the spot, or McLaughlin's Extrapolation, and Devotion.

I like early Weather Report. Live In Tokyo is great! Mahavishnu's Birds Of Fire, Allan Holdsworth-IOU, Return To Forever's self titled album, Al Di Meola's Kiss My Axe, Gong-Gazeuse, Zappa-The Grand Wazoo, most of Tribal Tech's albums, and Marc Johnson's Bass Desires w/ Frisell and Scofield. And Frisell's Live w/ Joey Baron and Kermit Driscoll is a great album. Also the recently re-issued Songs Without Words by Chris Spedding.

If you can find a copy, the Czech band Energit's first two albums on one CD is pretty cool, plus you get some heavier rock oriented bonus tracks.

For some acoustic oriented fusion I like Natural Elements by Shakti, and Winter Light by Oregon. One other artist I'll mention is French/Vietnamese guitarist Nguyen Le. I love his playing and compositions. Check out 3 Trios, Walking On The Tiger's Tail, and ELB w/ Peter Erskine.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I haven't made a concerted survey of fusion, but I have found a few artists that have done some fine work:

Jazz fused with Arabic music: I like some of Rabih Abou-Khalil's early albums (later ones sound more popular, light and uninteresting), such as Arabian Waltz and Blue Camel.

Rock fused with Turkish music: Baba Zula's Psychebelly, Kökler, Gecekondu...

Dance Rhythm fused with Balkan music: Burhan Öçal and the Trakya All Stars - Trakya Dance Party...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

A couple more...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

brotagonist said:


> I haven't made a concerted survey of fusion, but I have found a few artists that have done some fine work:
> 
> Jazz fused with Arabic music: I like some of Rabih Abou-Khalil's early albums (later ones sound more popular, light and uninteresting), such as Arabian Waltz and Blue Camel.
> 
> ...


If you dig that stuff, try The Well by Brad Shepik.






You might also enjoy Steve Tibbetts.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

From Seize The Rainbow


----------



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

My favorite fusion album (and at least top 3rd album of all time) has to be "return to forever - romantic warrior"

I remember playing this album non-stop when i first got it. Just an amazing album


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2015)

Fusion? Are we talking jazz-rock?

I think, if so, Spectrum by Billy Cobham is worth a mention. Great music, with Tommy Bolin's best ever playing. By modern standards, a short album, but it's a real treasure.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I vastly prefer post-bop over jazz-rock and fusion, but there are certain albums that I like a lot.

Miles Davis - Filles de Kilimanjaro and Bitches brew
Wayne Shorter - High life
Michael Mantler - Hapless child
Marion Brown - Sweet earth flying
Linc Chamberland - A place within
Steps ahead - Steps ahead
Hatfield and the north - Hatfield and the north
Sun ra - Lanquidity

Probably someone could consider something like Michael Mantler or Hatfield and the north more as progressive rock with strong jazz influences.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Fusion!

Big fusion fan here! Besides classical and prog, it is my other favorite genre.

Among my favorite are of the classic period are:

Mahavishnu Orchestra - Inner Mouonting Flame, Visions of the Emerald Beyond
Return to Forever - Where Have I known You Before, Romantic Warrior
Bruford - One of a Kind, Feels Good to Me
Iceberg (from Spain. Right up there with the best, with the great Max Sune on guitar) - Cosas Nostras, Acc-en-Ciel
Weather Report - Black Market, Heavy Weather
Brand X - Unorthodox Behavior, Moroccon Roll
Allan Holdsworth - Metal Fatigue, Road Games
Dixie Dregs - What If, Dregs of he Earth
Pierre Moerlen's Gong - Expresso, Downwind 
Area (Italian band straddled the line between prog, fusion and experimental) - Caution Radiation Area, Maledetti (Maudits)
Jean Luc Ponty - Imaginary Voyage, Enigmatic Ocean

Other 70's notables: Passport, Kraan, Colosseum II, Billy Cobham, Nova, Caldera

Modern era (post 90's):

Uncle Joe's Space Ranch
Spaced Out - Canadian band with phenomenal bass player, Antoine Fafard.
Alex Machecek - one of he best modern fusion guitarists around. 
Octafish - German band heavily influenced by Zappa.
Forgas Band Phenomena - French band with violin, sax, trumpet along with the usual drums, bass, guitar and keys. 
OHM - LA band with the great Chris Poland, of Megadeath fame, on guitar.
Scott McGill - recorded several great albums with Vic Stevens and Michael Manring.


And, this is where I may lose some of you, metal-fusion:

Pazerballett - German band with a sense of humor that plays amazingly complex originals and cover versions. They do a version of 'Take Five', playing in 2 time signatures at once. They also do some interesting things with The Simpsons theme, Pink Panther, (I've Had) the Time of My Life, and others. 

Counter-World Experience - another great German band.

Planet X - US band with Virgil Donati on drums. Really complex time signatures, and polyrythms.
Blotted Science 
eXevious 
Animals as Leaders
Gordian Knot
Spiral Architect
Aghora


----------



## JohnTozer (Nov 20, 2015)

Most albums by Rabi Abu Kahlil - especially where he's playing with Jazz big names like Charlie Haden
my favourites:
Blue Camel
Songs for Sad Women
al Jadida
Yara
Tarab


----------

